
Elon Musk exercises Tesla options, pays $50M tax bill with own cash - SCAQTony
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/elon-musk-buys-tesla-shares-cheap-pays-hefty-tax-bill-with-own-cash-2016-01-29
======
Havoc
>priced at $6.63, according to the SEC filing. That is less than 3.5% of the
current going rate for Tesla shares

Bit of a no-brainer then, tax or not.

